# Site close to a good pub?



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, going off tomorrow just for the one noight, fancy a good pub with proper beer. Spent an hour searching earlier but not come up with too much yet. Will just set off and see what we find...... unless anyone has any great suggestions?
Within a couple of hours from Leeds, somewhere we can have a nice walk and the all important beer :lol: 

Steve.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Never stayed there (too close to home) - but can vouch for the pub.
There's the Inglewood caravan site at Thornton in Lonsdale - home of the excellent Marton Arms. About 1hr 20 along the A65 from North Leeds.
See Inglewood Link on Left


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Cheers Kelcat, we may head for Gargrave and see what the sites like there, if we don't fancy it then we can keep on along A65 and try Inglewood  

Steve


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

See my entry re the pub CL outside Ingleton - about 2 years since we were there but food was good. No hook up then but was planned.

Ye Horns Inn, near Goosnargh has very good food and a CL but is a bit more pricy than just pub grub.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Ta, plenty of choices on the A65 then! Not bothered about food, I like to cook in the van, then concentrate on drinking in the pub :lol:


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Pubs*

Teversal C&CC site in Nottinghamshire is close to the Canarvon and about one mile from Hardwick Hall (NT property). Within 20 minutes you can be in Derbyshire.

See http://www.pubutopia.com/pubs/S/Sutton-In-Ashfield/Teversal/The Carnarvon Arms/


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

+1 for the Teversal site and the Carnarvon Arms Pub. Short walk from the site to the pub. Good food and beer. Went there a couple of weeks ago in all the snow so struggled with the walks though

They are just opening a new toilet block at the site. Very nice with underfloor heating.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

The Teversal site looks great, but a bit pricey (non-members) for a tight Yorkshireman  , will set off and see where we get, thanks to all for suggestions.
Steve.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

burrs country park cc site at bury two pubs with good ales very close by


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Just to let you know, we ended up at the Hill Inn, Chape-le-dale. CL site (kept mum about not being members  sorry). Had nice low level walk around Ribblehead in the afternoon and a few pints of Black sheep in the evening, turned out an excellent choice.

I managed a quick up and down of Ingleborough before breakfast, and also managed a nice walk with Mary from Austwick, around some beautifull green lanes with geat scenery. Also passed by a super looking little campsite near the hamlet of Wharfe, about a mile from Austwick. We will certainly be trying that in the summer!

Steve.

PS the camp site we saw is at Wood end Farm.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad you liked the Old Hill Inn. Can you add a review to its MHF entry?
Have they installed hook ups? Was talked about but they were wary of the expenditure.
Great area isn't it?


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Aye it's a smashing spot, I have been there many times before (not in MH), usually when doing the Three Peaks (a good few times).

All its got going for it is the location (excellent) and the pub (also excellent), in terms of facilities - well they have a tap and somewhere to empty toilet, and thats it. Thats fine for us as we are happy to be self sufficient. I'll try and add a review tomorrow (off out blowin me tuba now).

Steve.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

The Hill Inn used to have a reputation for being rowdy (though it must be 8 years at least since I was last there) - what are the facilities like now? Did you eat in or cook in the van?


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Changed owners just a few years ago. The new guy was a chef in the Ritz (if I remember right) and the food was good. His speciality was/is sugar work and a couple of his award winning sculptures are on show.
They moved there to find a better place to bring up the kids.

More of a family pub with walkers, campers and dogs welcome.


----------

